# Earthing for mobile machine



## electricsock (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, I want to ask people about earthing system for mobile machine as above subject, now i am erecting for Ship unloader, it move on the rail and i connect at each end of rail to earthing system of plant, i also use earthing brush for machine, waht i want to ask here that i have a MV transformer on the mobile machine. in the connection diagram document, it show to use a eathing cable to connect earthing from panel to MV transformer and to PE core of the cable which is from distribution panel to supply power for machine ( distribution panel is fixed on the ground).:hammer:
I had asked expert from company, they intend to use Jumper for knuckle of machine and to protect for ball-bearing of machine and no need to use a cable to connect from MV transformer to PE core.:001_huh:
I want them to use to way to protect for machine :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I would definitely use a wire EGC and not rely on a brush rubbing a rail to do it.


----------



## electricsock (Jul 12, 2013)

for the brush, it is also to protect for lightning, they use jumper for ball-bearing to avoid damage when lightning happen!
I think that i will use two way to protect for MV transformer on mobile machine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricsock said:


> for the brush, it is also to protect for lightning, they use jumper for ball-bearing to avoid damage when lightning happen!
> I think that i will use two way to protect for MV transformer on mobile machine.


Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:

When you say MV transformer ,What is the voltage?

Also a good book on grounding (Earthing) is soares book on grounding and bonding 2011-nec...

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=2Cn_Ud--C_Wg4AP2-ICYAg&ved=0CC0Q8wIwAA




.


----------

